# Thrustmaster Ferrari F430



## Bockisch (13. September 2011)

HI,
habe vor mir ein Lenkrad zu kaufen.
Das Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 sagt mir sehr zu doch ist der Lenkwinkel von 270° nicht etwas wenig oder reicht das.
Das F430 gefällt mir auch da es nur die 2 Schaltwippen hat und kein Schaltknüppel was haltet ihr davon ?! gut oder schlecht oder das Logitech G25 kann man den Schaltknüppel da abnehemn ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2011)

Bockisch schrieb:


> ...ist der Lenkwinkel von 270° nicht etwas wenig oder reicht das...


 Den persönlichen optimalen Lenk-/Einschlagwinkel muss jeder für sich selbst durch ausprobieren herausfinden. Ich bevorzuge einen Lenk-/Einschlagwinkel von 90°, ist realistischer bei Rennspielen. Auch unter diesem Aspekt lobe ich mir meine Zockerkurbel Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2), eine der vielen einstellbaren Optionen ist eben Lenk-/Einschlagwinkel von 90°-900° in 10°-Schritten.
Per se rate ich Dir eher zu einer Zockerkurbel von Logitech -> Lenkräder


----------



## debalz (14. September 2011)

Habe selbst das  F430 und bin relativ zufrieden.

Pro: gute Verarbeitung und Materialien, gute Haptik, gute P/L
Contra: es fängt nach ca. 30 min. an zu quietschen, ist auch kein Einzelfall


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> Pro: gute Verarbeitung und Materialien, gute Haptik, gute P/L
> Contra: es fängt nach ca. 30 min. an zu quietschen, ist auch kein Einzelfall


  Gute Verarbeitung und Materialien *<->* Nach 30 Minuten Betrieb quietschen 
Für mich ist das ein Widerspruch an sich.


----------



## debalz (14. September 2011)

> Gute Verarbeitung und Materialien *<->* Nach 30 Minuten Betrieb quietschen
> Für mich ist das ein Widerspruch an sich.


Ja gut, irgendwo stimmt das - wollte sagen es wird Metall und hochwertiger Kunststoff verbaut und es fasst sich angenehm an - das quietschen stört mich persönlich nicht wirklich wenn ich auf die Rennstrecke konzentriert bin..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2011)

Jetzt bin ich mal Erbsenzähler : Wie definierst Du "hochwertigen Kunststoff"? -> Angenehme Haptik, gefällige Optik?
Und wenn die Zockerkurbel -_in Serie_- quietscht  Dann ist's mal wieder Trash- statt Thrustmaster. Das geringere "Übel" ist dann das Zahnradrattern Logitech's G25/G27.


----------



## debalz (14. September 2011)

Also z.B. der Kunststoff der bei Audi-Fahrzeugen für das Interieur verwendet wird ist m.E. hochwertig (höhere Materialdichte, mehr Gewicht, Oberfläche fast schon textilartig,...)  - demgegenüber wirkt der Kunststoff aus dem z.b. eine 5€-Maus gemacht wird eben billig, wird sofort speckig, reagiert empfindlicher auf alles (Druck, Sonne, Fett,...) - 
na soweit mein Erklärungsversuch- faschtehste?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> ...faschtehste?


 "Verstehst Du?" bzw. "Hast Du das verstanden?"- _bitte_, so viel Zeit muss sein.
Deine Argumentation Verarbeitung/Materialien von (aktuellen) Audi-Fahrzeugen *<->* Thrustmaster-Lenkrad: Hochwertig. Dagegen Verarbeitung 5,- Euro-Maus billig.
Letztgenannten stimme ich zu, erstgenannten *nicht*. Um im Bild zu bleiben: Der Lenkradkranz meiner derzeitigen Zockerkurbel, Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2) wird in der gleichen Fertigungsstraße wie die Lenkräder für die Porsche-Fahrzeuge gefertigt. Verarbeitung/Haptik/Optik sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Nein, es ist _kein_ Vergleich Thrustmaster *<->* Fanatec! Lediglich ein Beispiel zur Veranschaulichung.


----------



## debalz (14. September 2011)

Vielleicht sollte der TE mal sagen was er denn ausgeben will, wenn es nicht über 100€ sein sollen dann wirds m.E. schwierig was besseres als das F430 zu finden.

@brennmeister0815: Ich denke wir wissen beide was hochwertige Kunststoffe sind bzw. wie sie sich anfühlen und das sie i.d.R. nicht bei 50€ Lenkrädern verbaut werden.
Werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal deine Empfehlung (Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS) genauer anschauen - nur leider ist ein Lenkrad bei mir kaum in Gebrauch, Dirt 3 ist für mich damit kaum spielbar und Shift 2 macht auch nicht nur Spaß...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> ...nur leider ist ein Lenkrad bei mir kaum in Gebrauch, Dirt 3 ist für mich damit kaum spielbar und Shift 2 macht auch nicht nur Spaß...


 
Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, für Dich sind diese Spiele mit _Lenkrad_ "kaum spielbar"?
Insbesondere mit Shift 2 habe ich mich umfassend beschäftigt. Es liegt eher an den nach wie vor omnipräsenten Bugs, dass ich Shift 2 nicht mehr spiele. Mit der Lenkradsteuerung habe ich keine Probleme. Mit den Einstelloptionen im Spiel bzw. am Lenkrad selber lässt sich ein tragbarer Kompromiss finden.
Fest avisiert ist rFactor-2.de Also _dieses_ Spiel/Simulation ist m.E. _ausschließlich_ für Lenkräder geschaffen.


----------



## debalz (14. September 2011)

Nach einigen Einstellungen bei Shift 2 ging es dann irgendwann - aber im Vergleich zu Shift 1 (ich kenne es leider in und auswendig) fehlt immer noch ein gescheites FFB und insgesamt hat Shift 1 das bessere Handling, vermittelt ein besseres Fahrgefühl - kann nicht verstehen wie man ein Spiel so verschlimmbessern kann
rFactor habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert - kommt der 2. Teil noch in diesem Jahr?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2011)

Für Shift 1/2 gibt es -auch- Mods in Sachen Fahrphysik -> NoGripRacing :: Downloads
Wissenswertes zu rFactor 2 -> Forum/Spiele/Rennspiele, Sportspiele und Simulationen - Thread 'rFactor 2'


----------



## david430 (27. September 2011)

also ich habe auch das F430. das erste, das ich besaß, fing auch nach einer längeren zeit zu quietschen an. wurde sofort umgetauscht im rahmen der 2 jährigen garantie, das neue macht keine probleme. ich würde das risiko in kauf nehmen. es ist für den preis das beste lenkrad meiner bescheidenen meinung nach. ffb ist super, die knöpfe und die restliche verarbeitung ist auch gut. die schaltwippen sind aus metall und auch die pedale haben eine vernünftige balance.

mit shift 2 hatte ich auch meine probleme. bis es einigermaßen steuerbar war, verstrich enorm viel zeit und das war sehr frustrierend. auch einstellungen, die im web gepostet wurden, verbesserten das nicht. die steuerung war entweder viel zu empfindlich oder zu schwammig. ansonsten ist das game aber recht passabel.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. September 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> ...meiner bescheidenen meinung nach...


 Warum ist Deine Meinung _bescheiden_  M.E. diskutieren wir hier alle auf -gleicher- Augenhöhe.


----------



## debalz (27. September 2011)

> mit shift 2 hatte ich auch meine probleme. bis es einigermaßen steuerbar  war, verstrich enorm viel zeit und das war sehr frustrierend. auch  einstellungen, die im web gepostet wurden, verbesserten das nicht. die  steuerung war entweder viel zu empfindlich oder zu schwammig. ansonsten  ist das game aber recht passabel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist zwar o.t. aber dürfte ich nach deinen Einstellungen fragen mit denen Shift 2 und das F430 gut laufen. Habe zwar auch Verbesserungen erzielt aber mir fehlt das tolle FFB von Shift 1 - ich merke die Straße nicht mehr so intensiv bei Shift2 was den Spielspaß tübt...

btt: gut zu wissen dass das quietschen nicht bei allen Modellen auftritt, leider ist meine Garantie schon abgelaufen.


> es ist für den preis das beste lenkrad meiner bescheidenen meinung nach.


kann ich nur unterschreiben!


----------



## david430 (27. September 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> ist zwar o.t. aber dürfte ich nach deinen Einstellungen fragen mit denen Shift 2 und das F430 gut laufen. Habe zwar auch Verbesserungen erzielt aber mir fehlt das tolle FFB von Shift 1 - ich merke die Straße nicht mehr so intensiv bei Shift2 was den Spielspaß tübt...


 
also ich habe mit meiner aussage hauptsächlich die steuerbarkeit gemeint, anstatt dem ffb.^^ wobei ich finde, dass das ffb bei shift 2 besser ist, als das von shift 1. wenn das ffb von shift 2 nicht reicht, kannst ja das lenkrad eigene ffb aktivieren. aber ich sage dir, dafür solltest einige gewichte stemmen.


----------



## rene-xmg (20. Januar 2012)

hallo,

ich greife diesen thread auf weil 2 für mich wesentliche begriffe hier gefallen sind: 1.) thrustmaster f430 und 2.) rfactor 2
nun denn, hab grad die rfactor2 beta installiert und "gekauft" - aber zu meiner enttäuschung festgestellt dass mein lenkrad nicht unterstützt wird... da ich gelesen hab dass es in rf1 funktiniert bin ich blauäugig davon ausgegangen dass es auch in rf2 unterstützt wird.

kann jemand mein problem teilen od hat eine möglichkeit es dennoch zu nutzen? ...ansonsten ist das ganze für mich wertlos.

gruß
rene


----------



## rene-xmg (21. Januar 2012)

update: ...es funktioniert.
hab die einstellungen vom integral t500 geladen - dann wird das f430 erkannt und man kann einstellungen vornehmen.
leider scheinen beim ffb die lenkwiderstandskräfte irgendwie vertauscht sein. in kurven zieht das lenkrad extrem nach innen!
...dafür hab ich bislang keine lösung.

lg
rene


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Januar 2012)

rene-xmg schrieb:


> update: ...es funktioniert.
> hab die einstellungen vom integral t500 geladen - dann wird das f430 erkannt und man kann einstellungen vornehmen.
> leider scheinen beim ffb die lenkwiderstandskräfte irgendwie vertauscht sein. in kurven zieht das lenkrad extrem nach innen!
> ...dafür hab ich bislang keine lösung.
> ...


 

FFB Effekte umkehren. Die sollten bei dir jetzt auf +100 stehen. Einfach den Regler mal auf -100 ziehen. Sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## rene-xmg (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...ich hab da keinen ffb-effekte regler 

hab auch schon den Steering effects strength - wert in der controller.ini von -10000 auf +10000 umgestellt... brachte leider auch nix

lg


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Januar 2012)

In irgendeinem Reiter sollte das FFB drin sein. Wo man die stärke einstellen kann. rFactor 2 hab ich noch nicht. Wollte da noch was warten. Aber ist bei so gut wie jeder Sim von SimBim und ISI das man das FFB umkehren muss damit das richtig arbeitet und das Wheel nicht in die Kurve zieht.


----------



## rene-xmg (22. Januar 2012)

hi, hab nun den tipp bekommen dass ich die g27 einstellungen laden soll - und jetzt funktionierts!


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Januar 2012)

Na gut. Zum G27 kann ich nichts sagen. Bei mir kommt nur Fanatec Hardware an den Rechner. Hoffentlich bald man das Clubsport Wheel.


----------



## Raceman3110 (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Ich habe ein neuen Schleppi mit Win8 und das Spiel F1 2013 von Codemaster über Steam installiert. Soweit so gut, wenn ich jetzt mein THRUSTMASTER Ferrari F430 anschliesse kallibriert es sich auch und bleibt schön in der Mitte stehen. Nun starte ich das Spiel über Stem und schwupps haut es die Kiste voll nach links. Was könnte das sein? Treiber finde ich nicht wirklich im Netz.
Kann mir einer Helfen?

Danke


----------

